# Chicago



## morydd (Feb 8, 2007)

Where can you get the best pizza, the best hotdogs, the best football team, the best baseball team, that other baseball team on the south side, the best architechture, the best people, the best hereditary monarchy in North America...?

Yup. The Windy City. The City of Broad Shoulders, Chi-Town.

So we should get together here. I know Corry has some stuff in the works, but I thought I'd get the ball rolling. This is the place to express interest, preferences, and ideas for shooting locations.

Here are a few:
Lincoln Park Zoo (It's Free!)
Millenium Park (home of the Cloud Gate (aka The Bean))
Garfield Park Conservatory

(The sooner we can set dates, the better for me, as I work weekends and have to request off as far in advance as possible)


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 8, 2007)

morydd said:


> Where can you get the best pizza, the best hotdogs, the best football team, *the best baseball team which we all know is the 2005 World Series Champion Chicago White Sox , that other baseball team on the north side,* the best architechture, the best people, the best hereditary monarchy in North America...?
> 
> Yup. The Windy City. The City of Broad Shoulders, Chi-Town.




I made the proper corrections for you!!   but other then that, you are spot on my friend!!  





morydd said:


> So we should get together here. I know Corry has some stuff in the works, but I thought I'd get the ball rolling. This is the place to express interest, preferences, and ideas for shooting locations.
> 
> Here are a few:
> Lincoln Park Zoo (It's Free!)
> ...




I would also vote for the planetarium.  great skyline shots. 

count me in   :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> I made the proper corrections for you!!   but other then that, you are spot on my friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, you are incorrect in your corrections.  Morydd had it right to begin with.  

As for the meetup that is already in the works...we are hoping for early May....however, we recently found out that may not be possible.  Joe will be doing an internship at some point this summer, and we do not yet know when.  It will depend on that.  The DAY we find out for sure, we will figure out exact dates for the meetup.  It WILL happen this summer...it's just a matter of finding out when.


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh...and as for locations...I'd REALLY like to see some parts of the city that I haven't seen before...I have mostly just seen downtown and the touristy areas...Michigan Ave, Navy Pier, the fountain (Ok, I haven't seen the fountain ON yet)....I DO want to see those things, but I would really like to discover new areas that those of us that don't live there might not ever find.  Oh, and I haven't done the zoo yet, but I've been meaning too...that would be great!


----------



## morydd (Feb 9, 2007)

Well... we do have the best public transportation system in the world. And by best I mean most interesting. And by interesting I mean...
The Garfield Park Conservatory is a bit off the beaten path.
I could take you to my neighborhood, but while it's not somewhere you'd likely find on your own, it also not somewhere you're likely to want to find on your own.
There's a Lilly garden at the zoo, as well as a small conservatory. It's easy to kill a full day there. There's Chinatown, Greektown, Swedetown...

Here's a site that might provide some inspiration: http://chicagouncommon.com/


----------



## Corry (Feb 9, 2007)

I've never been to a Chinatown or a greektown or an anything town....and always wanted to see what it was like....I know pretty much where Chinatown is in Chicago, cuz my metra train goes right through it on my way in....but didn't know if it was a safe area...so, since I always come alone, I've never gone.  

I'll check that site out when I get a chance.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 9, 2007)

chinatown is completely safe.  as is greektown and little italy


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 9, 2007)

morydd said:


> http://chicagouncommon.com/


cool site.  do you know her or work with her?


----------



## morydd (Feb 10, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> cool site.  do you know her or work with her?



I wish!

No, I just stumbled across the site once and have visited regularly ever since.


----------



## JamesD (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this still a viable plan?  In any case, I'm probably going to be in Chicago the weekend after next, so I'll be looking for interesting places to shoot.  Is there anything else exceptionally worthwhile up there?  I've never been there, so, I'm quite curious.

Thanks.


----------



## vade (Mar 21, 2007)

when you guys decide plz tell me  im very interested in taking photos i recently bought a camera


----------



## Pirate (Mar 23, 2007)

Count me in, I'm just 50 miles away and would really be up for a shoot in the city.


----------



## Passion4Film (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in Elgin and might be willing to get past my nerves and meet up!


----------



## his4ever (Mar 29, 2007)

China town in Chicago is sweet.  Lots of color (at least the part I went to... and it in my head... I could be wrong... but there was this really colorful thing... that I do remember and I would really really like to go to China Town again.  Yummy food.


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 3, 2007)

Doubt I can be a part, but I am going to be in Sterling from may 7-17, but the only free day I will have is the Saturday...... And I won't have my own vehicle......


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2007)

wolfepak said:


> Doubt I can be a part, but I am going to be in Sterling from may 7-17, but the only free day I will have is the Saturday...... And I won't have my own vehicle......



You will only be an hour and a half from me!  

Whatcha got goin on in Sterling?


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 3, 2007)

Corry said:


> You will only be an hour and a half from me!
> 
> Whatcha got goin on in Sterling?



Training.  Wal-Mart is shipping me there to train as a SPOC operator..... (SPOC stands for Single Point of Control....) My new DC is a mechanized DC and so I am going to be one of the guys who monitors the Computers and Cranes in the mechanized section.

Should be lots of fun.
Only issue is going to be I am there for 8 days, seven of which I will be working!


----------

